# 3 months to perfection - my summer journal



## patricio223 (May 5, 2006)

Okay so flash backward a year ago i was standing strong at almost 180 pounds and heading to college. 15 pounds of muscle evaporated later... here i am. College is not the most conducive enviroment for good nutrition! Especially when you have to cook for yourself and half of the time there is nothing to eat. Diet kicked my ass this year, lesson learned. Didnt help that i havent trained since I have been at college. So here I am today at a measly 165 pounds with more body fat. From now until August 15th, my body is my temple. Lets see how far I can take this. Pics soon.

Note: 101 days from start till august 15

Training: Push, Pull, Legs every other day.

Supplements: FOOD, creatine(swole v2), no2 till i run out, cytogainer, multivitamin.


----------

